# Help me find/buy GTX 570



## DirtDiver (Apr 20, 2011)

Im trying to find a GTX 570 based upon *a non reference design* *within 22k* for my upcoming Sandy bridge based build. Here is what i have found:

*Non Refrence Choices:*


*Brand Name*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*ASUS GTX570 DirectCU II*
|Unknown|Best cooling solution. Great Reviews. But cant find it any where. This is my 
*first choice. Help me find this online.*
.
*MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III*
|Unknown|This covers short comings of Twin Frozer 2(like no VRAM heat sinks. This is my second choice. 
*Galaxy 570 Windforce*
|Unknown|Another non reference design.

Help me find the asus one. I know, service quality of Rashi sucks..but i think ill risk it. In India all hardware after sales services are bad.

In case i cant find any of the above, ill go for a reference design based. They are easily available online for about 20-22k.

The only reason i want to go for a non reference design is that they run considerably cooler. I have read the reviews. A cooler card means more OC potential and more importantly longer life.

Thank you for ur help.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 20, 2011)

wait for the gtx 570 power edition with the twin frozr 3 cooler
MSI Announces N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition | Hardware Secrets


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ Ya..but who knows by when eill it come to india. Enen it it manages to come in 2 months..it will be priced much higher by shops as they will think its 'new' so it has to be expensive.
Isnt asus DirectCU II avilable anywhere in india?


----------



## coolgame (Apr 21, 2011)

i would personally not go for the dcu2 because they are 3 slot coolers and the TF2 is more vfm


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

3 slot design wont make a difference in my case as i dont plan to sli and the case is gonna be CM 690 II. So no space issues. 
As for the TF2 model..i cant find it(online or locally). TF2 is easily available for 560 Ti but cant find for 570.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 21, 2011)

try shipping it online from smc international,primeabgb or theitwares


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

coolgame said:


> try shipping it online from smc international,primeabgb or theitwares



Not available anywhere. I searched:
theitwares.com
techshop.in
smcinternational.in
mediahome.in
deltapage
primeabgb.com
lynx-india
theitdepot.com


----------



## coolgame (Apr 21, 2011)

try getting it from newegg


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

coolgame said:


> try getting it from newegg



What?? How?


----------



## coolgame (Apr 21, 2011)

Newegg.com - gtx 570


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

coolgame said:


> Newegg.com - gtx 570



Ya dude! They dont ship to india!! Otherwise wouldnt everybody on this fourm get their hardware from newegg. Gfx cards are a lot cheaper there. 
Come on man!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

DirtDiver said:


> 3 slot design wont make a difference in my case as i dont plan to sli and the case is gonna be CM 690 II.


Even if u plan to sli, get another 2 slot 570 n make the 3 slot 570 as the 2nd card, no prob...


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Even if u plan to sli, get another 2 slot 570 n make the 3 slot 570 as the 2nd card, no prob...



Exactly! Although i dont have the desire(_read: money_) or the money for sli. I just want to buy a the asus DirectCU II card. But cant find the stupid thing.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 21, 2011)

Check this out...
eBay India: Gigabyte GV N570OC-13I - Graphics adapter - GF GTX 570 (item 270731167954 end time 05-May-2011 18:13:23 IST)

and this 
eBay India: MSI GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280 MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI (item 270731167932 end time 05-May-2011 18:13:23 IST)


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

MSI GeForce GTX 570

Zotac Geforce GTX 570


----------



## coolgame (Apr 21, 2011)

he wants a non reference card.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

Palit GeForce GTX570 Sonic Platinum


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Palit GeForce GTX570 Sonic Platinum



Yes this is a non reference design but its Palit. Ill get it if i cant find MSI or Asus non ref.



slashragnarok said:


> Check this out...
> eBay India: Gigabyte GV N570OC-13I - Graphics adapter - GF GTX 570 (item 270731167954 end time 05-May-2011 18:13:23 IST)
> 
> and this
> eBay India: MSI GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280 MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI (item 270731167932 end time 05-May-2011 18:13:23 IST)



I saw the gigabyte one when i was looking through ebay. It has nice reviews but buying from ebay is expensive..ill check with my local dealers.

MSI reference 570 cards are having some bios issues. Although it can be corrected easily by simple download and flash...but right out of the box they r defective. So they r the cheapest reference 570s in market.

But ill keep hunting for the asus or msi non ref.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

Palit GeForce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum is better than ASUS GTX570 DirectCU II

Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum Review


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 21, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Palit GeForce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum is better than ASUS GTX570 DirectCU II
> 
> Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum Review




Thanks for the review. The card is nicely OCed out of box..but the asus card they are comparing it to is reference based design(else they specify). This Palit  card is sexy performer..but my issue is tempatures.(even if it means slightly lower performance). Thats why im after that asus card. 


Hasn't anybody on the forum bought a Asus 570 DirectCU II ? I searched through the forum but couldn't find it.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 22, 2011)

go for only MSI/ASUS standard/OC version, performance isn't the matter at all, palit one may be OCed to the limit for better fps but they are the worst manufacturer with faltu build quality & sudden temperature issue as well low power consumption  & no voltage tweaking for further OC, so I recommend you for MSI/ASUS only, cause their service is best with long years warranty.


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2011)

The card Manju is talking about is available with me & it runs absolutely cool & perfect without any noise [19-26dbA].



nilgtx260 said:


> go for only MSI/ASUS standard/OC version, performance isn't the matter at all, palit one may be OCed to the limit for better fps but they are the worst manufacturer with faltu build quality & sudden temperature issue as well low power consumption  & no voltage tweaking for further OC, so I recommend you for MSI/ASUS only, cause their service is best with long years warranty.



Regarding Palit, Frankly i'm not a fan boy, what i believe is performance & i never had a single issue with my palit [9800gt] cards from last 3 years......

@OP: IMO Palit is better than DCU II[2slot vs 3 slot]. If not Palit then MSI will do the job


----------



## kantiman (Aug 22, 2011)

did you find the ASUS card


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

kantiman said:


> did you find the ASUS card



When MSI cards review & service is better than Asus, why go for Asus?? Or, you don't know the dealings by Rashi Peripherals?
Go with MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III for best results and services.


----------

